# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  Hλεκτροσυγκολληση inverter 100A-180A

## Thanos10

Παντα ηθελα μια ηλεκτροσυγκολληση inverter αλλα οι τιμες ειναι λιγακι ακριβες και ποσο μαλλον οταν δωσεις 400 ευρω για μια συσκευη που θα την δουλεψεις μια φορα τον χρονο και αν,βεβαια τα χρηματα που ξοδεψα ηταν λιγοτερα απο μια του εμποριου αλλα δεν ειναι μονο αυτο οταν κανεις μια τετοια κατασκευη αποκτας
μια εμπειρια,σε τετοιου ειδους τροφοδοτικα.
Μετα απο μια αναζητηση στο νετ ειδα διαφορα κυκλωματα δυστυχως με υλικα που δεν υπαρχουν πουθενα δυσκολα και χωρις καποια περιγραφη και οδηγιες κατασκευης
παντος πηρα μια ιδεα και αποφασισα να φιαξω την δικη μου ηλεκτροσυγκολληση,βεβαια τα πραγματα δεν ηταν απλα την δουλευω δυο μηνες με πολλες δοκιμες.
Εψαξα να βρω υλικα για να μπορει να την κατασκευαση καποιος ευκολα,τρανζιστορ και διοδους εδω www.markidis.gr φερριτες και συρμα εμαγε εδω http://www.sinadinos.gr/ τα υπολοιπα υλικα υπαρχουν παντου.
Υπαρχουν δυο εκδοσεις μια 100Α και μια 180Α η διαφορα τους ειναι σε καποια υλικα που θα σας πω,το κυκλωμα το εχω χωρισει σε ενοτητες.
Τροφοδοτικο υψηλης, η ταση εφαρμοζεται στη γεφυρα ανορθωσης 50Α 1000ν που κανει και για τις δυο εκδοσεις ακολουθουν οι πυκνωτες 2Χ470μF/450ν για τα 100Α και για τα 180Α πρεπει να βαλουμε ακομη εναν. 
Υπαρχει και ενα κυκλωμα καθυστερησης, το ρελλε κλεινει μετα απο 5 δευτερολεπτα περιπου και βαραχυκυκλωνει την αντισταση 100Ω/5w αλλιως
αν εφαρμοζαμε την ταση του δικτυου απευθειας θα μας εκαιγε την ασφαλεια του πινακα, πυκνωτης αφορτιστος ειναι βραχυκυκλωμα, μεσω λοιπον της αντιστασης 
φορτιζονται και μετα απο το κλεισιμο του ρελλε γινεται η πληρη φορτιση.
Το τροφοδοτικο χαμηλης τασης τυπικο με σταθεροποιητες υπαρχει μια ταση 12ν για το φαν και μια 14ν για το ηλεκτρονικο μερος.
Για PWM controller εχω βαλει το UC3845 με συχνοτητα λειτουργιας 40ΚΗΖ, φθηνο και πολυ καλο για την δουλεια που το θελουμε και με λιγα εξαρτηματα, το κυκλωμα εχει γινει με τα ποιο λιγα υλικα
οσο αυτο ειναι δυνατον, το L1 εχει 80 σπειρες με πηνειοσυρμα 0,5mm σε φεριττη με διαμετρο 2,5cm, μπορειτε να το βρειτε απο ενα παλιο τροφοδοτικο PC,ο ρολος του ειναι να προστατευει την ηλεκτροσυγκολληση απο βραχυκυκλωματα πως γινεται αυτο μεσα απο το πηνειο περναει ο ενας αγωγος απο τους δυο του πρωτευoντος του μετασχηματιστου ετσι λοιπον αν υπαρχει βραχυκυκλωμα δημιουργειτε ενα ηλεκτρομαγνητικο πεδιο που με τον τροπο αυτο το πηνιο παραγει μια ταση που εφαρμοζεται στο πιν 3 του UC3845 ετσι μειωνεται η ενταση ρευματος στην εξοδο της ηλεκτροσυγκολλησης.
Το ποιο δυσκολο κομματι ειναι ο μετασχηματιστης,και κατασκευαζεται ως εξης φερριτης EE5521 για 100Α πρωτευον 35 σπειρες με συρμα 8Χ0,5mm δευτερευον 11 σπειρες με συρμα πλακε 6,95Χ1,15mm.
Για τα 180Α ο φερριτης ειναι ο EE7030 με πρωτευον 18 σπειρες με συρμα 12Χ0,5mm και δευτερευον 11 σπειρες 2Χ6,95Χ1,5mm και με την προσθηκη δυο ακομη τρανζιστορ και δυο διοδων στο δευτερευον του μετασχηματιστη.
Ο μετασχηματιστης TR1 ειναι φερριτης EE2507 και το καθε τυλιγμα εχει 35 σπειρες με συρμα 0,3mm,και ειναι ιδιος και για τα 100Α και για τα 180Α.
Το L2 για τα 100Α ειναι με φερριτη EE5521 και 18 σπειρες με συρμα 6,95Χ1,15mm,για τα 180Α ο φερριτης ειναι EE7030 18 σπειρες με συρμα 2Χ6,95Χ1,5mm. 
Οι ηλεκτροσυγκολλησεις αυτου του ειδους εχουν πολυ καλο τοξο η 100Α ανετα καιει ηλεκτροδιο εως 3mm η 180Α πανω απο 4mm.
Αν ξεχασα κατι θα τα δουμε στην συνεχεια.
Το σχεδιο θα το ανεβασω η σημερα ποιο αργα η αυριο.
*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΣΤΟ ΚΥΚΛΩΜΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΥΨΗΛΗ ΤΑΣΗ.*

----------

giannhs2 (29-05-14), 

Hulk (30-04-12), 

ikaros1978 (20-12-11), 

kentar (01-02-11), 

thanasisxask (29-04-14)

----------


## aris285

Θα μας τρελανεις βρε Θανο... μπραβο πολι καλη κατασκευη..
με προβληματιζει λιγο οτι ειναι πολυ μικρο το κουτι και πιστευω οτι ισως ζεσταίνεται λιγάκι...

----------


## Thanos10

Ευχαριστω Αρη δεν εχει προβλημα μπορεις να το κανεις και σε μεγαλο κουτι.

----------


## SIERA

θανο τι να πω τα λογια ειναι περιττα.. :W00t: 


φοβερη κατασκευη μπραβο...
βγαλε την κατασκευη και σε μαζικη παραγωγη.. :Smile:

----------


## tasosmos

Ωραιος! 

Πολυ ενδιαφερον "παιχνιδι" αυτο και πρωτοτυπο, δεν πολυκυκλοφορουν τετοια project.

Το κοστος υποθετω θα διατηρηθηκε κατω απο 200€ για το συνολο με εναν χοντρικο υπολογισμο ε?

----------


## Thanos10

Ευχαριστω παιδια,ναι δεν υπαρχουν Τασο εχει πολυ ενδιαφερον η κατασκευη.

----------


## Thanos10

> Ωραιος! 
> 
> 
> 
> Το κοστος υποθετω θα διατηρηθηκε κατω απο 200 για το συνολο με εναν χοντρικο υπολογισμο ε?



Σορυ  Τασο δεν απαντησα για το κοστος 100ευρω περιπου.

----------


## weather1967

Συγχαρητήρια φίλε Θάνο ,ειναι έργο τέχνης,τύφλα να εχουν τα έτοιμα .
Καταλαβαινω το τρέξιμο και το ψαξιμο για να συγκεντρωσεις ολα τα υλικά ,αλλα το αποτελεσμα σε δικαιωνει .Και παλι μπραβο.

----------


## tiger135

Θάνο θα μας τρελλάνεις...  εισαι όλο εκπλήξεις. Συγχαρητήρια για την ολη κατασκευή σου, το μεράκι σου και γιά την άψογη  και κατανοητή παρουσίαση της. Η κατασκευή σου μου ανατρέπει τα σχέδια για μια ηλεκτροκόλληση πού ήθελα να φτιάξω με μετ/στες απο φουρνους μικροκυμάτων.Ενα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ για την διάθεση που εχεις να μοιραστεις και να μας προσφέρεις όλο το πόνημά σου και την τεχνογνωσία σου

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Συγχαρητήρια! Χρειάζομαι οπωσδήποτε μια για τα μαστορέματά μου, τώρα μου έβαλες ωραία ιδέα για κατασκευή.

----------


## Thanos10

Ευχαριστω ολους για τα καλα σας λογια ηταν μια δυσκολη κατασκευη μου πηρε χρονο  βλεπεις εχεις να κανεις και με υψηλες τασεις αλλα τελικα δουλεψε αψογα πιστευω να προλαβω σημερα να ανεβασω το σχηματικο αν δεν προλαβω σορυ αυριο.

----------


## soulhealer

πολύ καλή κατασκευή..!!! αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια..

----------


## kentar

Συγχαρητήρια Θάνο . "Εγραψες'' πάλι.

----------


## Thanos10

Ευχαριστω παιδια.

----------


## spirakos

Αλλη μια φορα μας εστειλες για διαβασμα...Ενα + στο χαρτακι με τις μελλοντικες κατασκευες
Ολο σε εξοδα μας βαζεις 
Και παλι μπραβο

----------


## Thanos10

Σπυρο ευχαριστω.

----------


## NOE

Μπράβο Θάνο, πολύ ωραία κατασκευή.

Μερικές ερωτήσεις... όταν λες υψηλές τάσεις, ποιες είναι αυτές? τη τάση έχει στην έξοδο ??? το κύκλωμα των 180Α το δοκίμασες στην πράξη ??

----------


## Thanos10

> Μπράβο Θάνο, πολύ ωραία κατασκευή.
> 
> Μερικές ερωτήσεις... όταν λες υψηλές τάσεις, ποιες είναι αυτές? τη τάση έχει στην έξοδο ??? το κύκλωμα των 180Α το δοκίμασες στην πράξη ??



Ευχαριστω ΝΟΕ.
H υψηλη ταση υπαρχει στο τροφοδοτικο 300ν περιπου και εφαρμοζεται στο κυκλωμα, η ταση στην εξοδο ειναι χαμηλη 37ν περιπου αυριο θα ανεβασω το σχεδιο και θα δεις,για 180Α ειναι το ιδιο οπως εξηγησα με μερικες αλλαγες.

----------


## navar

*RESPECT !!!!

*αλλα ότι και να πώ είναι λίγο !!!
απο την αρχή θαύμαζα την αρτιότητα των κατασκευών σου, αλλα δεν πίστευα οτι μπορεί να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο DIY, δεν το περίμενα με τίποτα !
μπράβο Θάνο αν και σίγουρα με αυτές τις κατασκεύες όσα μπράβο και να πούμε είναι λίγα !
αν και θέλω να αλλάξω και εγώ την "μαούνα" που έχω για ώρα ανάγκης , για μένα φαίνεται ζόρικη η κατασκευή και δεν θα την επιχειρήσω , 
μπράβο και πάλι

----------


## xmaze

Όπως είχαν γράψει και σε μια άλλη κατασκευή, "μάμισες"

----------


## gassious

Θάνο πραγματικά χαίρομαι να γνωρίζω έστω και με αυτό τον απρόσωπο τρόπο ενός forum, ανθρώπους με μεράκι και λαχτάρα για δημιουργία.
Μπράβο και από μένα έχω πάθει πλάκα από τη δουλειά σου.

----------


## perithess

Θάνο συγχαρητήρια. Εγώ αλλά και ο πατέρας μου που δουλεύει ηλεκτροκόληση εντυπωσιαστήκαμε τρομακτικά. Και πάλι μπράβο

----------


## agis68

Παντα με ενδιέφερε μια τέτοια κατασκευή. Εχω βρει στο διαδικτυο κατι κατασκευες που βασίζονται κυρίως σε τροποποιήσεις τροφοδοτικών με υψηλή τάση. Αλλά ήταν αγαρμποδουλιες. Είναι η πρώτη μαζεμένη κατασκευή. Μπράβο φιλε Θανο...άξιος

----------


## Nemmesis

Θανο respect... εισαι ακριβως αυτο που λεμε "...τα σιγανα ποταμακια να φοβασε" νομιζω εχεις κανει την σοβαροτερη κατασκευη του site..
μπραβο φιλε μου.. πραγματικα 8α η8ελα καμια μερα να ταιριαξει να τα πουμε και απο κοντα

----------


## Spirtos

Τι να πω Θάνο....απλά  :Thumbup: ...και στην ιδέα και στην ακτέλεση, από επίπεδο κολλήσεων την δοκίμασες φαντάζομαι, πάει καλά? ίσως πρέπει να αντικαταστήσω την ασήκωτη συμβατική που έχω  :Tongue: .

Τόσες ιδέες, λίγος χρόνος :Sad:

----------


## kx5

Τέλειο, τα συγχαρητήρια μου! 

Από ότι φαίνεται θα ασχοληθώ με το project γιατί πάντοτε ζαχάρωνα μια ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση inverter.

----------


## navar

> Θάνο πραγματικά χαίρομαι να γνωρίζω έστω και με αυτό τον απρόσωπο τρόπο ενός forum, ανθρώπους με μεράκι και λαχτάρα για δημιουργία.
> Μπράβο και από μένα έχω πάθει πλάκα από τη δουλειά σου.







> πραγματικα 8α η8ελα καμια μερα να ταιριαξει να τα πουμε και απο κοντα



άιντε μαζευτείτε , είμαι και εγώ μέσα !
πάμε αθήνα να πιούμε καφέ με τον Θάνο !  :Rolleyes:

----------


## herctrap

δεν εχω λογια, απιθανος

τους μετασχηματιστες μπορουμε να τους παραγγειλουμε απο καπου?

τι βαρος εχει?

----------


## Thanos10

Σας ευχαριστω ολους Κωνσταντινε και Παναγιωτη θα βρεθουμε,Ηρακλη τους μετασχηματιστες τους εκανα  μονος μου δεν υπαρχουν ετοιμοι,οσο για το βαρος δεν το εχω ζυγιση αλλα αποτι καταλαβαινω 1,5 κιλα περιπου.
Δεν προλαβα να ανεβασω και το σχεδιο το εχω σε χαρτι επλεξα με κατι δουλειες,θα ανεβασω ομως και φωτο απο κολλησεις λεω και ενα βιντεο.

----------


## herctrap

αν ειχα παλμογραφο και προσπαθουσα να δω την εξοδο τι θα εβλεπα

τη κυματομορφη?

και τι θα αλλαζε το κοκκινο περιστρεφομενο που εχεις βαλει?

----------


## Thanos10

Αλλη μια φωτο απο την κατασκευη φαινονται οι διοδοι στην εξοδο του μετασχηματιστη καθως και ο μετασχηματιστης,πριν τοποθετησω την πλακετα με τα τρανζιστορ.

----------


## NOE

Καλημέρα, ο μετασχηματιστής που φαίνεται σε αυτή τη φωτό κατω αριστερά είναι ο ισχύος?

----------


## moutoulos

Α βρε Θάνο ...

Δεν έχω λόγια για την κατασκευή σου, η σιωπή μου προς απάντησή σου
(συνήθως αντίθετα το λένε)  :Laugh: 

ΑΨΟΓΟΣ !!!

----------


## chip

ΕΝΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!

----------


## KOKAR

μπράβο ρε θηρίο !

υ.γ
έχεις τον καλύτερο *W.A.F* factor ever !!!!!

----------


## klik

Μπράβο βρε Θάνο :Thumbup: . Ενδιαφέρουσα κατασκευή... :Wink:

----------


## Λαμπρος.Μακ

Μπράβο και απο εμάνα Θάνο πολλή καλή κατασκευή σου. Σίγουρα θα την φτιάξουν πολλοί. Μήπως κολλάει και αλουμίνιο;

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Θάνο και πάλι συγχαρητήρια και περιμένω με ανυπομονησία το σχέδιο για να την κατασκευάσω μόλις μπορέσω.

----------


## Παπανίκ

Μπράβο!!!
Πολύ ωραία κατασκευή και ωραίο σκεπτικό. 
Καλή η δουλειά σου απλά αν θες ανέβασε όλο το κύκλωμα αναλυτικά θέλω και εγώ να την κατασκευάσω (είμαι φοιτητής ηλεκτρονικός)γιατί έχω μια παλιά πολύ βαριά και σε πιάνεται η μέση για να την μεταφέρεις.

----------


## TSAKALI

Συγχαρητήρια Θανο, δεν κυκλοφορουν πολλες τετοιες κατασκευες στο νετ, ανεβασες το επιπεδο του φορουμ...

----------


## grglaz

απλα respect....δεν εχω να πω κατι αλλο...

----------


## spyropap

Θεωρώ πως η δική μου ηλεκτροκόλληση χαλκού είναι καλύτερη διότι μου την έκανε δώρο ένας που βαριόταν να την σηκώνει, κάθε φορά που την σηκώνω γυμνάζομαι καλά.
Μάλλον είναι γερή  διότι παρ όλα τα χρόνια της και τις πτώσεις που έχει ακούσει δεν καταλαβαίνει τίποτε, δεν θέλει να μου δώσει αιτία για αντικατάσταση.

Άλλο ένα respect και από εμένα, ίσως η καλύτερη κατασκευή που είδα εδώ.

----------


## Thanos10

Σας ευχαριστω ολους ανεβαζω το σχηματικο μαζι την λιστα υλικων και τα λεμε.

----------


## firewalker

Μπράβο Θάνο!!!

Περιμένω και μία spot welding machine!  :Tongue:  :Tongue:  :Tongue: 

Μήπως υπολόγισες κόστος;

----------


## Thanos10

> Μπράβο Θάνο!!!
> 
> Περιμένω και μία spot welding machine! 
> 
> Μήπως υπολόγισες κόστος;



Το κοστος ειναι κατω απο 100ευρω μαζι μετα καλωδια.

----------


## kitMAN

Συγχαρητήρια και από εμένα Θάνο. Είχες τα κώτσια να παλέψεις με τα αμπέρια και βγήκες νικητής. Βλέπω χρησιμοποίησες τα τερατάκια της ΥΧΙS IGBT. Είχες κάποιο λόγω ή δυσκολία που δεν έβαλες FET; Στο σχηματικό νομίζω λείπει μία δίοδος, συμπληρωματική της D11 με την κάθοδο στον ακροδέκτη 1 του TR2 και την άνοδο στη γείωση (-300V).

----------


## jim.ni

> *RESPECT !!!!
> 
> *αλλα ότι και να πώ είναι λίγο !!!
> απο την αρχή θαύμαζα την αρτιότητα των κατασκευών σου, αλλα δεν πίστευα  οτι μπορεί να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο DIY, δεν το περίμενα με τίποτα !
> μπράβο Θάνο αν και σίγουρα με αυτές τις κατασκεύες όσα μπράβο και να πούμε είναι λίγα !
> αν και θέλω να αλλάξω και εγώ την "μαούνα" που έχω για ώρα ανάγκης , για  μένα φαίνεται ζόρικη η κατασκευή και δεν θα την επιχειρήσω , 
> μπράβο και πάλι



+100000
respect και απο εμένα, φοβερός.
(φθηνές και "καλές" inverter υπάρχουν πλέον στην αγορά αλλα και πάλι αυτό που έκανες είναι τρελό για τα δικά μου δεδομένα...)

----------


## Thanos10

> Συγχαρητήρια και από εμένα Θάνο. Είχες τα κώτσια να παλέψεις με τα αμπέρια και βγήκες νικητής. Βλέπω χρησιμοποίησες τα τερατάκια της ΥΧΙS IGBT. Είχες κάποιο λόγω ή δυσκολία που δεν έβαλες FET; Στο σχηματικό νομίζω λείπει μία δίοδος, συμπληρωματική της D11 με την κάθοδο στον ακροδέκτη 1 του TR2 και την άνοδο στη γείωση (-300V).



 Γιωργο η διοδος ειναι η D13 τα φετ ειναι λιγο δυσκολα στην οδηγηση τους και μπορουν να καουν πολυ γρηγορα.
Παιδια σας ευχαριστω.

----------


## Thanos10

Ναι υπαρχουν αλλα φαντασου τι εμπειρια αποκτας κανοντας μια τετοια κατασκευη,αν και ειχα εμπειρια με τετοια τροφοδοτικα ειναι οπως λες ζορικη κατασκευη.

----------


## button

ωραία κατασκευή  !!

----------


## xmaze

Μήπως μπορείς να δώσεις πιο διευκρινιστικές πληροφορίες για τους μετασχηματιστές, υπάρχει μια σύγχυση με τον χαρακτηρισμό τους...Μπραβο και πάλι

----------


## _ab

Συνχαρητηρια εισαι ΑΠΑΙΧΤΟΣ !!!!!!! Υπαρχει και κανενα PCB??????

----------


## chip

Ζει στην Ελλάδα και ακούει καλά λόγια από τους συμφορουμίτες. 
Αν ζούσε στην Κινέζος θα άκουγε καλά λόγια από τους πελάτες του....
Που είναι καλύτερα να ζει κάποιος? Εγω ψηφίζω Κίνα. (αλλά είναι λίγο δύσκολο να μάθω τα κινέζικα)

----------


## Tsalapis

Φοβερη κατασκευη!
Μπραβο... :Biggrin:  Μιας και ετοιμαζομουν να αγορασω μια συμβατική μου εβαλές τσίτες να την προσπαθήσω! :Lol:  Συγχαρητηρια για την προσπαθεια  :Biggrin:

----------


## panayiotis1

Δεν ξανααπανταει ο Θάνος, τον κάλεσαν από την DeWalt για να τους βελτιωσει τις δικές τους εκδόσεις :Biggrin: .
Βγάλε και μια φώτο ρε Θανο να δούμε και ένα γαζί από το εργααλείο σου!

----------


## Thanos10

> αν ειχα παλμογραφο και προσπαθουσα να δω την εξοδο τι θα εβλεπα
> 
> τη κυματομορφη?
> 
> και τι θα αλλαζε το κοκκινο περιστρεφομενο που εχεις βαλει?



Θα ανεβασω φωτο απο τον παλμογραφο και φωτο απο γαζια.

----------


## aisixti

ΛΟΓΩ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑΣ  ΧΡΕΙΑΣΤΗΚΕ ΠΡΙΝ 10 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΩ ΜΙΑ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΚΟΛΗΣΗ INVERTER.ΠΡΙΝ ΤΡΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΔΩΣΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΑΝ ΦΙΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΜΕΡΕΜΕΤΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΕΣΤΡΕΨΕ ΚΑΜΕΝΗ.ΑΦΟΥ ΤΗΝ  ΑΝΟΙΞΑ ΕΙΔΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΠΕΣΕΙ ΚΑΥΤΡΕΣ ΜΕΣΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ ΚΟΛΟΥΣΕ ΨΗΛΑ Ο ΦΙΛΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΠΛΑΓΙΑ ΘΕΣΗ,ΟΠΟΤΕ ΠΕΡΑΣΑΝ ΟΙ ΚΑΥΤΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΑΨΑΝ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΛΑΚΕΤΑ ΤΗΣ.ΑΝΑΓΚΑΣΤΙΚΑ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΑ ΜΙΑ ΑΛΛΗ Η ΟΠΟΙΑ ΧΑΛΑΣΕ ΠΡΙΝ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΜΗΝΑ. ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΣΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΚΥΚΛΩΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΑΖΩ ΑΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΣΤΕΙ.ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## Thanos10

Αχιλλεα μπορεις να παρεις και καποια υλικα απο την χαλασμενη ακομη και το κουτι τις ψυκτρες και αλλα πολλα.
Υπαρχουν πολλες στο εμποριο ολες κινα βεβαια δεν εχουν τα σχεδια προβλημα αλλα τα υλικα που εχουν ειναι ολα αγνωστου ταυτοτητας.

----------


## aisixti

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΘΑΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΛΛΗ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ
ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΣΠΟΥΔΑΣΩ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΟΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΕΦΕΡΕ Η ΖΩΗ ΒΟΛΙΚΑ,ΚΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΑΣΚΩ ΤΟ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΟΥ.ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΥΚΛΩΜΑΤΑΚΙΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ 13 ΜΟΥ,ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΩ.ΤΟΤΕ ΗΤΑΝ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΥΛΙΚΑ,ΕΝΩ ΤΩΡΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΠΛΟΥΣΤΕΥΤΕΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ.ΘΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΣΤΑ 180Α ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΞΑΝΑ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΩ ΑΛΛΗ.

----------


## aisixti

ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΘΑΝΟ.ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΑΝ ΠΟΙΟ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΜΑΘΑΙΝΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ

----------


## Thanos10

Την παλια την εχεις για να βγαλεις καποια υλικα,σ'εσενα δεν θα πω για την υψηλη ταση που υπαρχει στο κυκλωμα μιας και παλευεις με τα ρευματα.

----------


## aisixti

...ΚΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΕΙΣ ΑΝ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΥΚΟΛΟ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΕ ΤΟ ΣΧΗΜΑΤΑΚΙ ΤΩΝ ΔΥΟ ΕΠΙΠΛΕΟΝ ΤΡΑΝΖΙΣΤΟΡ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΟΔΩΝ ΣΤΟ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΕΥΩΝ ΤΟΥ Μ/Τ. ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ

----------


## akis1497

Βαρβατο μασινι καλο μπραβο να ρωτησω μπορο να φτιαξο αφτο το τροφοδοτικο μεταβλητο για παγκο μεχρι 14 βολτ και πιο πανο για λιγοτερα αμπερ:

----------


## _ab

φιλε θανο καλησπερα επειδη ενδιαφερομαι να φτιαξω την κατασκευουλα σου θελω να σε ρωτησω εαν εχεις καποιο pcb γιατι σε διατρητη κομματακι δυσκολο... Επισης μπορεις να βγαλεις καποια ακομη φωτογραφια των μ/σ και που μπορω να βρω τον φερριτη για να ξεκινησω.....Ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## colt3003

Φοβερη κατασκευη !!! αν γίνεται να έδειχνες και καμια φωτογραφία απο τα τυλίγματα καθώς και τα τυπωμένα θα ήσουν άρχοντας !!!

----------


## Thanos10

Ανεβαζω μια αλλη εκδοχη του σχεδιου δοκιμασμενο.

----------


## _ab

φιλε θανο καλησπερα επειδη ενδιαφερομαι να φτιαξω την κατασκευουλα σου  θελω να σε ρωτησω εαν εχεις καποιο pcb..... Mπορεις να βγαλεις καποια ακομη φωτογραφια των μ/σ και  που μπορω να βρω τον φερριτη για να ξεκινησω.....Ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## Nemmesis

καλημερα φιλε _ab ο Θανος δινει στο πρωτο ποστ 2 ηλεκτρονικες διευθηνσεις οπου μπορεις να βρεις τα υλικα την κατασκευης. η μια ειναι για τις διοδους κλπ κλπ και η αλλη για τους πυρηνες και τα συρματα. ενα τηλεφονο τους παιρνεις και κανεις την παραγγελια που θες... επισης στο πρωτο ποστ αναφερει και πως ακριβως ειναι κατασκευασμενοι οι μετασχηματιστες.

----------


## _ab

καλημερα!Παρολο που το ειχα διαβασει ομολογω πως δεν ειχα παρατηρησει τις διευθυνσεις που υπηρχαν η προστεθηκαν.Θα ηθελα παντως εαν του ειναι ευκολο να κανει και καποια ληψη φωτογραφιας για να δω πως το εχει κατασκευασει....Επισης εαν καποιος εχει κανει την κατασκευη και εχει δημιουργησει ενα pcb παρακαλω πολυ να το μοιραστει μαζι μας γιατι περα του οτι δεν εχω την αναλογη εμπειρια στο eagle θα χρειαστουν και υπολογισμοι στο παχος των δρομων της πλακετας που και παλι δεν γνωριζω πως να τους υπολογισω Ευχαριστω πολυ!!!.

----------


## _ab

Καλημερα!.Εχει υλοποιησει καποιος αλλος την κατασκευη?

----------


## Johnnyfive

Φιλε συγχαρητηρια για την κατασκευη σου,δεν ξερω αν το γνωριζεις αλλα κανοντας μια περιφερειακη μετατροπη ,αλλαζοντας τσιμπιδα και περνοντας και μια μπουκαλα με αεριο argon,θα μπορεις να την μετατρεψεις κ σε ηλεκροσυγκοληση TIG, απο MMA(arc) που ειναι (ηλεκροδιου),και να ειναι 2 σε 1.
Αν σε ενδιαφερει και χρειαζεσε πληροφοριες πες μου.

Τελος ,τι θα ελεγες για κατι τετοιο http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkiFkAM-Ok0.
Plasma cutter λεγετε,και με την κατασκευη σου παραπανω εχεις φτασει πολυ κοντα .
Oι σημαντικοτερες διαφορες ενος plasma cutter(inventer)απο μια tig/mma ηλεκροσυγκοληση (ιnventer),ειναι απο μια παλιοτερη ερευνα που ειχα κανει ,στις τιμες εξοδου του ρευματος-τα χαρακτηριστικα του.
Και τα 2 ειναι DC η διαφορα ειναι οτι στη *tig* "The output is 160 Amps @ only 26 VDC (roughly 4100 watts)"
                          ενω στο *plasma cutter* "The output is 27 Amps @ 90 VDC (roughly 2400 watts)
http://www.hobartwelders.com/weldtal...p/t-14178.html

Tι λες θα ειναι το επομενο project ?Με ενδιαφερει φοβερα,σ'αυτο το σημειο να σου πω πως ενα plasma cutter ξεκινα απο 1000ευρω!!

----------


## navar

η αλήθεια είναι πως ο Johnnyfive έδωσε ακόμα μια ενδιαφέρουσα προοπτική !

----------


## badsak

Thanos10 Απλά Respect!!!!!!!
Τώρα με εβάλες σε μπελάδες που να βρώ τα υλικά????? Θα την κατασκευάσω σίγουρα.

----------


## spiros1212

Εισαι δινατος συνχαριτιρια κια απο εμενα...!!!

----------


## Thanos10

Ανεβαζω και ενα βιντεο και θα ξαναγραψω για την κατασκευη.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AubVqg2VOU

----------


## teo_GR

Νο 1 μου φαίνετε θα τα παρατήσω όλα στα 29 και θα γίνω ηλεκτρονικός
  Να ρωτήσω κάτι μπορεί μια inverter του εμπορίου να αναβαθμιστεί μερικά
  Αμπέρ?
Είσαι πρώτος.

----------


## Phatt

Ευγε, η κατασκευη ειναι για σεμιναριο.

----------


## hontakias

εισαι φοβεροσ μπραβο σου ειμαι καινουργιοσ και εχεισ δωσει καλο θεμα να ασχοληθω αφου θελω να αγορασο μια και κολλαω λιγο στα λεφτα

----------


## hontakias

εισαι φοβεροσ μπραβο σου ειμαι καινουργιος στο forum και εχεισ δωσει καλο θεμα να ασχοληθω αφου θελω να αγορασο μια και κολλαω λιγο στα λεφτα

----------


## vidas

> Φιλε συγχαρητηρια για την κατασκευη σου,δεν ξερω αν το γνωριζεις αλλα κανοντας μια περιφερειακη μετατροπη ,αλλαζοντας τσιμπιδα και περνοντας και μια μπουκαλα με αεριο argon,θα μπορεις να την μετατρεψεις κ σε ηλεκροσυγκοληση TIG, απο MMA(arc) που ειναι (ηλεκροδιου),και να ειναι 2 σε 1.
> Αν σε ενδιαφερει και χρειαζεσε πληροφοριες πες μου.
> 
> Τελος ,τι θα ελεγες για κατι τετοιο http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkiFkAM-Ok0.
> Plasma cutter λεγετε,και με την κατασκευη σου παραπανω εχεις φτασει πολυ κοντα .
> Oι σημαντικοτερες διαφορες ενος plasma cutter(inventer)απο μια tig/mma ηλεκροσυγκοληση (ιnventer),ειναι απο μια παλιοτερη ερευνα που ειχα κανει ,στις τιμες εξοδου του ρευματος-τα χαρακτηριστικα του.
> Και τα 2 ειναι DC η διαφορα ειναι οτι στη *tig* "The output is 160 Amps @ only 26 VDC (roughly 4100 watts)"
>                           ενω στο *plasma cutter* "The output is 27 Amps @ 90 VDC (roughly 2400 watts)
> http://www.hobartwelders.com/weldtal...p/t-14178.html
> ...



για σας και από εμενα. 
έχω ένα μικρό μηχανουργείο για ιδιοχρησία. ένα μηχάνημα σαν αυτό που δείχνεις το έχω φέρει πριν κάπου 5 χρονια από γερμανία.
καταρχήν είναι καθαρόαιμο tig!!!! Σαν δευτερεύον λειτουργία έχει ηλεκτροκολλήσh kai air cutter .....όχι πλάσμα!!! 
σαν μηχάνημα είναι τέλειο!!!
ο λόγος που το αγόρασα είναι καθαρά για την φορητότητα του καθώς είχα ένα tig της ιμπέρια και ένα πλάσμα τις "τελωιν". πλέον έχει γίνει η κυρια μηχανή για κολλήσεις tig αν αυτό σας λέει κάτι!!! 
για να βάλουμε λίγο τα πράγματα σε ταξί από πλευρά εμπειρίας σε χρήση.
ξεκίνησα κολλήσεις tig σε σίδερο με μια ηλεκτροκόλληση inverter όπου στην πραγματικότητα οι κολλήσεις που έκανε ήταν μούφα και σίγουρα δεν είναι με τίποτα tig απλά μοιάζουν!
αργότερα πήρα μεταχειρισμένο tig τις ιμπέρια πάλι καθώς τις βρίσκεις εύκολα στην αγορά όπου επίσης πέταξα τα λεφτά μου.

στο βασικό μηχανουργείο έχουμε καθαρόαιμο tig τις telwin kai ena tis hobart όπου εκεί καταλαβαίνεις και έχεις την δυνατότητα να καταλάβεις τι είναι tig κολλήσει!
δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς μπορεί να συμβαίνει μιας και δεν είμαι ηλεκτρονικός αλλα η inverter ηλεκτροκολλήσεις είναι και θα είναι ηλεκτροκολλήσει και δεν είναι tig!
τα ίδια ισχύουν και για το air cutter σε σχέση με το πλάσμα.
πάντως το aircutter είναι τρελή μαγκιά γιατί έχει μηδέν κόστος κοπής... είναι τσάμπα απάνω στο μηχάνημα.... και κόβει τέλεια μέχρι τα 4mm ικανοποιητικά μέχρι και 8-9 mm.
αν υπάρχει κανένας καλός "αντιγραφακιας" εδώ το μηχάνημα είναι στην διάθεση του.... αρκεί να μου κάνει μια πατέντα να μπορώ να το δουλέψω από dc σε ac!
όσο για την κατασκευή που είδα ... είμαι εντυπωσιασμένος! και από το κόστος αλλα και από το όλο project. τα συγχαρητήρια μου.
χαιρετώ θανάσης.
(τα ελληνικά μου φτάνουν ως το http://speech.ilsp.gr/greeklish/greeklishdemo.asp)

----------


## dim tzanis

Καλησπέρα σας
  Αγαπητέ Κ. Θάνο πρώτον συγχαρητήρια για την κατασκευή σας
  Κατά τύχη έπεσα επάνω στο άρθρο σου και μου άρεσε το επίπεδο του σχεδιασμού.
  Επειδή όμως είμαι της ιδίας δουλειάς και εγώ θα μου επιτρέψεις κάποιες παρατηρήσεις επί του θεωρητικού κυκλώματος χωρίς διόλου να θέλω υποτιμήσω την εργασία σου, παρά μόνο να την βελτιώσω.

  Ας αρχίσουμε με το κύκλωμα της παραγωγής συχνότητας και από την επιλογή του ολοκληρωμένου του SG3845. Ενημερωτικά αναφέρω πως αυτό το IC δεν χρησιμοποιείται από κανένα κατασκευαστεί ηλεκτροσυγκολλήσεων inverter παρά τα TL494  SG3524 και SG3525 παλαιότερα δε το TDA1060 και πολλά άλλα.

  To SG3845 έχει εσωτερικά ένα flip-flop που δεν επιτρέπει το duty-cycle του σήματος εξόδου να υπερβεί το 50% της εργασίας του, που στην δική μας συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση είναι απαραίτητη. Το 61% είναι η ανώτατη εργασία που επιτρέπεται για κύκλωμα Forward.

  To SG3845 έχει πλήρη εφαρμογή στον Fly-back σχεδιασμό και ελλιπή για τις  
  άλλες μορφές inverter όπως είναι εδώ που έχουμε δύο Transistor Forward.
  Ο λόγος είναι πώς ο κύκλος λειτουργίας του εξαρτάται απολύτως από την επιστροφή δείγματος του κυρίως οχετού ρεύματος του μετασχηματιστή.

  Φυσικά η διάταξη αυτή υπάρχει και εδώ, αλλά είναι η περιγραφή της λίγο νεφελώδης παρά την πολύ σημαντική εργασία της.

  Όταν δε δεν κολλάμε και δεν υπάρχει ρεύμα οχετού στον μετασχηματιστή και φυσικά δεν έχουμε Feedback ρεύματος το συγκεκριμένο IC στέλνει τη έξοδο του το duty-cycle στο 50% με αποτέλεσμα πολύ μεγάλη άεργη ισχύ και υψηλές απώλειες και η τάση εξόδου στον θεό

  Σαφώς η σταθεροποίηση του ρεύματος εξόδου είναι προτιμότερη να γίνεται μετρώντας το με μία Shunt, με κατάλληλο κύκλωμα.

  Κατόπιν είναι η επιλογή της συχνότητας. 40 Kc είναι πολύ υψηλή παρά την επιλογή σύγχρονων και γρήγορων IGBT μην ξεχνούμε πως οι χρόνοι τους ton και toff είναι δεκαπλάσιοι από αντίστοιχα MOSFET. Αυτό σημαίνει πως οι απώλειες επί των IGBT ανεβαίνουν όσο ανεβαίνει η συχνότητα. Υψηλή θερμοκρασία στα ψυγεία κτλ.
  Κατά την γνώμη μου τα 20Kc είναι η οροφή για τα IGBT, και φυσικά θέλουν
  μετασχηματιστές με μεγάλη μαγνητική διαπερατότητα και κάποιες στροφές παραπάνω των πηνίων. Ομιλώ από πρακτικής πλευράς και μόνο.

  Παρατήρησα πως έχεις αρκετές στροφές στα τυλίγματα αλλά δεν μπορώ να βρω με τα στοιχεία που δίνεις τους φερρίτες  EE7030. Μήπως  εννοείς τον E70/33/32 ?
  Αν εννοείς τον E70/33/32 αυτός είναι βέβαια μεγάλος αλλά πιστεύω μάλλον φτωχός για τα 180 Αμπέρ. Ίσως να έφθαναν αν είχαμε δύο και συχνότητα 100 Kc.

  Μία πολύ σημαντική παράμετρο που δεν αναφέρεις είναι το διάκενο (Gap) του L2.
  Αν το πηνίο αυτό λόγω του μεγάλου συνεχούς ρεύματος και του παλμού υψηλής τάσης που το διαρρέει δεν έχει διάκενο στον πυρήνα του, έρχεται πολύ σύντομα στον κορεσμό και όταν αυτό συμβεί τότε πέφτουν οι ασφάλειες.

  Το κύκλωμα οδήγησης των IGBT είναι κοινότυπο και αρκετά καλό. Μου άρεσε όμως το κύκλωμα από την πλευρά του πρωτεύοντος του οδηγού μετασχηματιστή TR1 που χρησιμοποιείς την μέθοδο Forward μονού Transistor. 

  Όλα αυτά που έγραψα βέβαια είναι για το καλάθι των αχρήστων αν η κατασκευή σου εργάζεται κανονικά και χωρίς προβλήματα.

  Δημήτρης  Τζανής

----------


## Thanos10

Δημητρη ευχαριστω που εγραψες για την ηλεκτροσυγκολλυση, θα ξερεις οτι αυτες οι κατασκευες ειναι πολυ δυσκολες και θελουν γνωσεις.
Θα σου απαντησω σε αυτα που λες ολα περνουν βελτιωσει και καθε παρατηρηση δεκτη,τωρα απο που να ξεκινησω ας πουμε γαι το 3845 αυτο το δουλευουν αρκετοι κατασκευαστες εχω σχεδια απο καποιες μαρκες βεβαια υπαρχουν και αλλοι που δουλευουν αυτα τα IC που αναφερεις, γενικα ειναι αρκετα καλο για την δουλεια αυτη.
Οσο οταν δεν κολλαμε η ταση παραμενει σε χαμηλα επιπεδα δες την φωτο που ανεβασα απο μια νεα κατασκευη που κανω και θα ανεβασω οταν τελειωσει ολα τα σχετικα,για την λειτουργια της ηλεκτροσυγκολλυσης εχω ανεβασει και ενα βιντεο θα τα πουμε παλι στην νεα κατασκευη γιατι εχω αλλαξει αρκετα εχει γινει ποιο επαγγελατικη.

----------


## dim tzanis

Αγαπητέ Θάνο
  Έχω καταλάβει το υψηλό σου τεχνικό επίπεδο και οι τελευταίες φωτό, μου το επιβεβαίωσαν.
  Ότι οι κατασκευές αυτές είναι δύσκολες εμένα ρώτησε να σου πω πόσα MOSFET και IGBT έχω πετάξει βραχυκυκλωμένα στα σκουπίδια.
  Η δική μου επαγγελματική δουλειά  είναι ηλεκτρονικά ισχύος. Όπως καταλαβαίνεις αυτά τα αντιμετωπίζω καθημερινά. Αν επισκεφθείς  το site μας θα δεις και εσύ την δική μας δουλειά. www.powerelectronics.gr
  Θαρρώ πως έχουμε πολλά να πούμε οι δυο μας, θα χαρώ ιδιαιτέρως  να επικοινωνήσουμε. 

Δημήτρης  Τζανής

----------


## navar

Θάνο σε χάσαμε ρε παλίκαρε !
ελπίζω απλά να είσαι καλά και να έχεις πολύ δουλειά και για αυτό δεν μπαίνεις

----------


## jho

πολυ  πρωτος εισαι!!!!! αν  μπορεις  ανεβασε  και τα  PCB.  Ποιο  αναλυτικα για  τα  τυλιγματα αν  γινεται.

----------


## ΑΖΙΑΚ003

geia se olous! POIOS ECHEI THN EYGENH KALOSINH NA MOU DIABIBASI TO HLEKTRONIKO DIAGRAM TOU  INVERTER 100 180 A BY THANOS 10 PARAKALO. ECHO DISKOLIA NATO ENTOPISO  EYCHARISTO POLY EK TON PROTERON. aziakoo3    e  mail  nikok36@hotmail.com

----------


## Σιβηρος

Ρε παιδια, μηπως θα μου εξηγησει κανεις γιατι ο λογος των στροφων στον μετασχηματιστη ισχυος/εξοδου ειναι 35/11 για τα 100Α η 18/11 για τα 180Α, οταν ο λογος των τασεων πρωτευοντος προς δευτερευον ειναι ο ιδιος και στις δυο περιπτωσεις, και μαλιστα της ταξεως του 300/24 εως 300/30 (δηλαδη 10 προς 1) ? δεν ισχυει για ολους τους μετασχηματιστες οτι ο λογος των τασεων ειναι ιδιος με τον λογο των στροφων πρωτευοντος-δευτερευοντος ?

Οσο για τον μετασχηματιστη, στα 180 αμπερ, εαν θελει κανεις να πετυχει συνεχη λειτουργια, θα εχει προβλημα απαγωγης θερμοτητας με εναν μεγαλο πηρυνα, οποτε οι σχεδιαστες χρησιμοποιουν 2 η παραπανω παραλληλα. Οι διοδοι στην εξοδο εξασφαλιζουν δυνατοτητα παραληλοποιησης εξοδων χωρις προβλημα.

----------


## Johnnyfive

> για σας και από εμενα. 
> έχω ένα μικρό μηχανουργείο για ιδιοχρησία. ένα μηχάνημα σαν αυτό που δείχνεις το έχω φέρει πριν κάπου 5 χρονια από γερμανία.
> καταρχήν είναι καθαρόαιμο tig!!!! Σαν δευτερεύον λειτουργία έχει ηλεκτροκολλήσh kai air cutter .....όχι πλάσμα!!! 
> σαν μηχάνημα είναι τέλειο!!!
> ο  λόγος που το αγόρασα είναι καθαρά για την φορητότητα του καθώς είχα ένα  tig της ιμπέρια και ένα πλάσμα τις "τελωιν". πλέον έχει γίνει η κυρια  μηχανή για κολλήσεις tig αν αυτό σας λέει κάτι!!! 
> για να βάλουμε λίγο τα πράγματα σε ταξί από πλευρά εμπειρίας σε χρήση.
> ξεκίνησα  κολλήσεις tig σε σίδερο με μια ηλεκτροκόλληση inverter όπου στην  πραγματικότητα οι κολλήσεις που έκανε ήταν μούφα και σίγουρα δεν είναι  με τίποτα tig απλά μοιάζουν!
> αργότερα πήρα μεταχειρισμένο tig τις ιμπέρια πάλι καθώς τις βρίσκεις εύκολα στην αγορά όπου επίσης πέταξα τα λεφτά μου.
> 
> ...



Οπα οπα γιατι εδω περα κατι δεν μπορω να καταλαβω,αν θες μου εξηγεις.
Τι εννοεις οταν λες "καθαροαιμο" Tig ,και επισης "tig σε σίδερο με μια ηλεκτροκόλληση inverter όπου στην πραγματικότητα οι  κολλήσεις που έκανε ήταν μούφα και σίγουρα δεν είναι με τίποτα tig απλά  μοιάζουν!"
Τι θα πει καθαροαιμο tig! δεν το καταλαβαινω και επισης δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι απαξιωνεις τα τεχνολογιας inventer.
Koλλαω με Tig πολλα χρονια ,εχουμε ενα μηχανηματακι Tig της CEBBORA  inventer και τα κολληματα ειναι μια χαρα ,τι θα πει μοιαζουν?
Απο την αλλη κοιταξε να δεις, για να κολλησεις με Tig δεν ειναι το ιδιο  ευκολο οπως με τις αλλες (πχ Mig),προφανως νομιζω δεν θα πρεπει να εισαι  τοσο εξεικειωμενος με το "αθλημα" τοσο απο θεμα τεχνικης οσο και απο  θεμα ρυθμισεων του μηχανηματος γι αυτο ισως να μην  εβλεπες  "καθαροαιμο"αποτελεσμα.
Για να δεις κατι τετοιο  http://www.paulwingrove.com/tig-weld...tock-photo.jpg  απαιτη τεχνη και η μηχανη σου να διαθετη και παλμορευμα,κυριως τεχνη....
Απο τη στιγμη που την πηρες για Tig.. , εχει τσιμπιδα Tig ,παιρνει ακιδα  βολφραιμιου ,(εβαλες το σωστο αεριο) και λιωνει το μεταλλο ,ολα ειναι θεμα επιδεξιοτητας ,και οχι μουφα μηχανηματος...
ΠΡΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΣΕΞΕ ΟΜΩΣ οταν λεμε Tig εννοουμε ηλεκροκολληση Τig ,οχι ηλεκροκολληση MMA,(οπως αυτη που εφτιαξε το παλικαρι εδω,ηλεκροδιου)που απλα εχεις και τη δυνατοτητα στην εκτακτη αναγκη ,βαζεις τσιμπιδα tig  και κολλας tig(Η μηχανη tig  εχει εναυση τοξου με υψησυχνο ρευμα (ΗF),και οχι εναυση τοξου με arc της ακιδας.Το αν ειναι inventer η οχι ουδεμια σχεση εχει,
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Οσο αναφορα το πλασμα ,παλι θα μας τρελανεις τα μηχανηματα παιρνουν τις ονομασιες τους απο τον τροπο και την αρχη λειτουργιας.
To air cutter πρωτη φορα το ακουω,δηλαδη τι?κοβει με την πιεση του αερα?
Με πλασμα κοβει φιλε,πλασμα λεγετε,δηλαδη με αεριο που εχει υπεθερμανθει,και εχει μεταβει στη αλλη κατασταση της υλης μετα το αεριο που ειναι το πλασμα.για να θερμανθη το αεριο τοσο χρησιμοποιει το βολταικο τοξο του ηλεκρικου ρευματος.
Το οτι χρησιμοποιει αερα κανονικο συμπιεσμενο (απο κομπρεσσερ),δεν σημαινει οτι κοβει με τον αερα...και λεγετε air cutter,η κοπη γινετε με πλασμα...
Και στο αμαξι ο M.E.K βενζινοκινητηρας καταναλωνει αερα για να δουλεψει,ομως δεν τον λεμε αεροκινητηρα (air engine)...!

----------


## Thanos10

> Ρε παιδια, μηπως θα μου εξηγησει κανεις γιατι ο λογος των στροφων στον μετασχηματιστη ισχυος/εξοδου ειναι 35/11 για τα 100Α η 18/11 για τα 180Α, οταν ο λογος των τασεων πρωτευοντος προς δευτερευον ειναι ο ιδιος και στις δυο περιπτωσεις, και μαλιστα της ταξεως του 300/24 εως 300/30 (δηλαδη 10 προς 1) ? δεν ισχυει για ολους τους μετασχηματιστες οτι ο λογος των τασεων ειναι ιδιος με τον λογο των στροφων πρωτευοντος-δευτερευοντος ?
> 
> Οσο για τον μετασχηματιστη, στα 180 αμπερ, εαν θελει κανεις να πετυχει συνεχη λειτουργια, θα εχει προβλημα απαγωγης θερμοτητας με εναν μεγαλο πηρυνα, οποτε οι σχεδιαστες χρησιμοποιουν 2 η παραπανω παραλληλα. Οι διοδοι στην εξοδο εξασφαλιζουν δυνατοτητα παραληλοποιησης εξοδων χωρις προβλημα.



Οι μετασχηματιστες αυτοι δεν εχουν καμια σχεση με τους κοινους,διαφερουν οσο στην συχνοτητα αλλα και το υλικο κατασκευης τους (φεριτης) και δεν ισχυουν οτι στους απλους.
Οι διοδοι ανετα μπορουν να μπουν παραλληλα δεν υπαρχει προβλημα,τωρα για τον αριθμο των σπειρων λιγοτερες σπειρες δινουν περισσοτερο ρευμα λογο οτι μικραινει η αντισταση του πρωτευοντος εδω η αντισταση εχει να κανει με την συχνοτητα που ειναι κατι ΚΗΖ.

----------


## MAIKLKF

Καλημέρα και συγχαρητήρια και από εμένα Θάνο 
Σήμερα είδα το θέμα σου και την κατασκευή σου
Πολλή καλή δουλειά 
Αυτό που θα ευχόμουνα θα ήταν καλές μελέτες 
για τα νέα σου επιτεύγματα και πάντα επιτυχίες 

Πρόσφατα είχα ασχοληθεί με μια έρευνα για tig
AC/DC με κάποια σχέδια που βρήκα από το internet 
μα δεν βρήκα ανταπόκριση σε ότι αφορά βοήθεια
και με λιγοστά στοιχεία και σχέδια δεν μπόρεσα 
να προχωρήσω καλός θα παραθέσω τα σχέδια 
για μία ωραία κατασκευή και αφού τα μελετήσεις 
αν αξίζει τον κόπο να ασχοληθώ 

Με ενδιαφέρει αυτό το μηχάνημα και ειδικά το 
AC balance αν μπορούσε να σχεδιαστή αυτό
και αν είναι Γιατί εκτός την δυνατότητα που σου 
δίνει να κολλήσεις δύσκολα κράματα σαν AC έχει
και την δυνατότητα να ρυθμίσεις μεγαλύτερο
χρόνο στην αρνητική του AC παλμού και να 
κάνει θαύματα τελειοποιεί την τεχνολογία του TIG
Αν βρεις χρόνο ρίξε μια ματιά και τα λέμε 

http://www3.telus.net/public/a5a26316/TIG_Welder.html

----------


## arivel

Γεια σε όλους.
τι είδους συγκολλήσεις κάνει;
υπάρχουν PCBs;

----------


## elektronio

Μετά από 10 χρόνια που αναρτήθηκε το θέμα οι ηλεκτροσυγκολλήσεις inverter έχουν πέσει τόσο πολύ σε τιμή που αν κατασκευάσεις αυτή του Θάνου στα 110Α θα πληρώσεις σε κόστος τα διπλάσια από ότι να αγοράσεις μια στα 140-160Α.

----------


## arivel

από αυτό που έχω διαβάσει φαίνεται ότι οι μετατροπείς έχουν μια πολύ μικρή διάρκεια ζωής. Ως εκ τούτου, δεδομένου ότι γνωρίζετε το διάγραμμα κυκλωμάτων αυτού του έργου, τότε το πλεονέκτημα είναι αυτό της αυτόνομης επισκευής, αλλά για να το κάνετε και για όσους δεν είναι ειδικοί, χρειάζεστε επίσης ένα εγχειρίδιο οδηγιών για την αντιμετώπιση προβλημάτων.

----------


## elektronio

> από αυτό που έχω διαβάσει *φαίνεται ότι οι μετατροπείς έχουν μια πολύ μικρή διάρκεια ζωής*. Ως εκ τούτου, δεδομένου ότι γνωρίζετε το διάγραμμα κυκλωμάτων αυτού του έργου, τότε το πλεονέκτημα είναι αυτό της αυτόνομης επισκευής, αλλά για να το κάνετε και για όσους δεν είναι ειδικοί, χρειάζεστε επίσης ένα εγχειρίδιο οδηγιών για την αντιμετώπιση προβλημάτων.



Από την δική μου εμπειρία αυτό δεν προκύπτει από πουθενά. Αν την μεταχειρίζεσαι σωστά κρατάει όσο και τα άλλα μηχανήματα. Είναι μηχάνημα με ηλεκτρονικές πλακέτες. Δεν πρέπει να τροχίζεις δίπλα του και τα ρινίσματα να φτάνουν στην πλακέτα, δεν πρέπει να το χρησιμοποιείς σε υγρό περιβάλλον, δεν πρέπει να το ταρακουνάς (π.χ. να το αφήνεις απότομα στο πάτωμα), δεν πρέπει να το λειτουργείς σε πολύ υψηλές θερμοκρασίες εκτεθειμένο στον ήλιο, δεν πρέπει να το υπερλειτουργείς ή να το δουλεύεις πολύ ώρα στα όρια του. Πρόσεχε το για να το έχεις για πολύ μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα.

Η επισκευή μιας inverter ηλεκτροσυγκόλλησης είναι από μόνη της μια δύσκολη υπόθεση (ακόμη και για ηλεκτρονικούς που δεν έχουν ασχοληθεί με το αντικείμενο). Αν είσαι ερασιτέχνης χομπίστας δεν πρόκειται να την επισκευάσεις ακόμη και αν έχεις το σχέδιο. Πολύ δε περισσότερο δεν θα μπορέσεις να την κατασκευάσεις.

----------


## DLS 33

δες αυτην, απο Ευρωπαικη αποθηκη   --- 37 euro
 πηραμε 2, το  καλοκαιρι, και ακομα εργαζωνται ασταματητα....

https://www.banggood.com/MiniGB-ZX7-...r_warehouse=CZ

----------


## KOKAR

> δες αυτην, απο Ευρωπαικη αποθηκη   --- 37 euro
>  πηραμε 2, το  καλοκαιρι, και ακομα εργαζωνται ασταματητα....
> 
> https://www.banggood.com/MiniGB-ZX7-...r_warehouse=CZ



οχι και ασταμάτητα, αν δεν κανω λάθος εχουν κύκλο 40/60

----------


## DLS 33

... το 3.25 το κανει  παζαρι....
 Δεν ξερω αν την αγορασες, αλλα και ενας φιλος  που την αγορασε, και  επισκευαζει τα γεωργικα του εργαλεια, ακομα δεν χαλασε...

----------

